
Real-time GPU path tracing: Streets of Asia screens + video - evo_9
http://raytracey.blogspot.de/2012/04/real-time-path-tracing-streets-of-asia.html
======
daenz
This stuff fascinates me. Cryengine 3 (the engine behind Crysis 2) was already
doing some lightweight photorealistic techniques like approximating light
bouncing around with a technique called light propagation volumes:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPQ3BbuYVh8>

But the OP's video is much more brute force from what I understand.

------
gokhan
Some more:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udWNc_YeN20&feature=relmf...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udWNc_YeN20&feature=relmfu)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XYTyQtHft0&feature=relmf...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XYTyQtHft0&feature=relmfu)

Incredible.

------
wtracy
Very cool stuff.

Thinking out loud here: You could probably make this work today for a game
that has a fixed camera view and light source. Photoreal puzzle games, anyone?

~~~
jameskilton
If you're going to specify that you might as well just paint a detailed
background. You'll get much better and cleaner results that way.

We've still got a long way until this type of technology is ready for games
(the rendering has to take only a fraction of the frame time or there's no
execution time for the game itself), and frankly it may never be viable for
real-time gameplay, though for visualizations and simulations it is promising.

~~~
Geee
There are already quite a few games made using this Brigade path tracer, which
is open-source by the way. For example,
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3M-cuCgS1k>

Get the Brigade sources from here: <http://igad.nhtv.nl/~bikker/>

------
terhechte
The open source 3D Editor "Blender 3D" has a similar realtime view with it's
new "Cycles" rendered, where one can change a mesh or material attributes, or
change the viewport and see the raytraced, rendered result in realtime:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bDaRXvXG0E>

~~~
ricardobeat
Yes, that's been common for a couple years. The breaktrough here is the GPU
usage which means we're getting near real-time rendering.

~~~
terhechte
In Blender it's also done on the GPU, so it's also near real time. Just made
it into Blender a couple of months ago.

------
hamxiaoz
Is this site suspicious? It's blocked by the Trend Micro installed on my
computer.

~~~
wtracy
I saw nothing suspicious. It has a bunch of sample screencaps, and a YouTube
video.

Here's a direct link to the video:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZlCWLbwC-0>

